# Poll: What size was your follicle, before getting the trigger shot?



## phoenixrose

Just curious, what size follicles you ladies typically get before the doctor decides to give you the trigger shot and what cd they gave you the trigger shot?


----------



## readyformore

With clomid, largest follicle was 17mm when I did trigger shot. CD15.

With femara, largest follicle was 21mm when I did trigger shot. CD 12.


----------



## phoenixrose

Thanks for the reply. Last month my follicle was 23 (cd14) and they triggered the next day (cd15) But this month they wanted to do the u/s on cd12 (Friday) and since I'm out of pocket I was afraid this was too early, so they said to take the clomid from cd5-9 and do the u/s on cd15 (Monday) but now I'm afraid it too late...uh, I hate my indecisiveness...


----------



## sugarpuff

i had two on my pregnancy cycle - one was 19mm and the other was 18mm - that was on cd10 using letrozole

prior to that i had been on clomid and my follicles got to 26/27mm before i got scanned !


----------



## phoenixrose

Sugarpuff, would you haven to remember the cd of the scans of the 26/27mm follicles? Thank you for the reply.


----------



## sugarpuff

Just dug out my notes, I was cd12 on clomid when I had a 26 and 27mm follicle (trigger that day), on the subsequent cycle I had a 16.4 and 17.6mm follicle on cd10, they gave me the trigger two days later that cycle


----------



## phoenixrose

Aww, sugarpuff, you didn't have to do that. Thank you! Based on everything I did move my appointment back to Friday, cd12. And I'm doing a sneaky think and not telling DH; I'm just going to tell him I'm in the mood to BD on thurs night (for the post coidal test Friday). That way he doesn't feel the pressure to perform. Whenever he feels too much pressure, like before a dr appt or if he knows that I'm literally O'ing that day, the BD'ing is terrible. Hehehe


----------



## cooch

Think I was CD 10 and it was 18, my shot was taken CD 14 I think. CD 16 showed rupture. xx


----------



## MrsCompass

Hello Ladies - Had my trigger shot today.
Size: 1.9 & 2.1
Day: CD#17


----------



## phoenixrose

Well, I decided to go on Friday. I had 2 follicles, one in each ovary, yay! I only had 1 last month on round 1. They were 17mm & 22mm. I got my trigger shot Saturday morning and got my 1st IUI today, and another scheduled for tomorrow morning.


----------



## MrsCompass

Oooouuu hope you get your best Christmas present ever, Phoenix! I really do!!!


----------



## phoenixrose

Me too MrsCompass! Me too! Thank you!


----------



## Indian Maa

phoenixrose said:


> Well, I decided to go on Friday. I had 2 follicles, one in each ovary, yay! I only had 1 last month on round 1. They were 17mm & 22mm. I got my trigger shot Saturday morning and got my 1st IUI today, and another scheduled for tomorrow morning.

Hi wishing lots of luck and love ur way!

Mine leading follicle was 16 on cd 13 when i got trigger shot... Had iui on cd 14.,, i was preg then....


----------



## phoenixrose

Indian Maa said:


> phoenixrose said:
> 
> 
> Well, I decided to go on Friday. I had 2 follicles, one in each ovary, yay! I only had 1 last month on round 1. They were 17mm & 22mm. I got my trigger shot Saturday morning and got my 1st IUI today, and another scheduled for tomorrow morning.
> 
> Hi wishing lots of luck and love ur way!
> 
> Mine leading follicle was 16 on cd 13 when i got trigger shot... Had iui on cd 14.,, i was preg then....Click to expand...

Indian Maa: Thank you for giving me hope! I'm early in the 2ww and it's driving me crazy! So that pregnancy was with the little cutie I see on the left?


----------



## DOBBY

IUI #1 with puregon - follicle 18 - trigger CD 12

IUI #2 with puregon - follicle 20 - trigger CD 9


----------



## Indian Maa

phoenixrose said:


> Indian Maa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoenixrose said:
> 
> 
> Well, I decided to go on Friday. I had 2 follicles, one in each ovary, yay! I only had 1 last month on round 1. They were 17mm & 22mm. I got my trigger shot Saturday morning and got my 1st IUI today, and another scheduled for tomorrow morning.
> 
> Hi wishing lots of luck and love ur way!
> 
> Mine leading follicle was 16 on cd 13 when i got trigger shot... Had iui on cd 14.,, i was preg then....Click to expand...
> 
> Indian Maa: Thank you for giving me hope! I'm early in the 2ww and it's driving me crazy! So that pregnancy was with the little cutie I see on the left?Click to expand...

No dear.. the iui little angel i lost at 7 weeks.... But this has been a turning point for me.... Though i miscarried, i relaxed that i could conceive after 3 years of ttc... We have then decided to take it easy for next three months... Had stressless sex after many years.... Thoroughly enjoyed :winkwink: ..... I was pregnant naturally with in a month... Did not even got an af after miscarriage....Now i am 22 weeks....this is our first 
( the kid in the avtar is the dream i had that my baby will look like this... Mad me... I know:haha:)

Dear i wish and pray that you get a bfp this month... God bless!


----------



## phoenixrose

Sorry to hear about your loss but happy to hear that you are 22 weeks preggo! Thank you for the words of encouragement and I'm sure your baby will look just like the one you've been dreaming about!


----------



## Indian Maa

Have a lot of faith.... Love and respect each other more than ever.... These are the changes i made to life when i almost lost hope.... Indians believe a lot in soul.... Its told that little souls are more attracted to couple with a lot of love and appreciate in heart every little infant they see around.... 

I truly wish a lot for you... Please let me know....:)


----------

